# RE4F03A Transmission



## MILK6969 (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anybody know the max power the 2002 Sentra SE-R's automatic transmission can handle? I am about to do a full exhaust on my car but don't want to push the transmission's limit. Thank you in advance!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Dont worry. A full exhaust wont push it.


----------



## MILK6969 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well it wasn't the exhaust and intake that worried me, it was my thoughts of turbo-charging it. However I think I may wait 'til the engine dies and do a VQ35DE/HR swap, or if it fits a VQ37VHR swap, along with a possible manual transmission swap.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

MILK6969 said:


> Well it wasn't the exhaust and intake that worried me, it was my thoughts of turbo-charging it. However I think I may wait 'til the engine dies and do a VQ35DE/HR swap, or if it fits a VQ37VHR swap, along with a possible manual transmission swap.


There's only one SE-R auto that's turbocharged, but he's built the tranny to handle boost. 

The VQ37 hasn't been attempted yet.


----------

